# Which buildings should I prefer to avoid traffic in Marina?



## meks (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking for a studio/1 bedroom apartment/flat in Marina area. To avoid traffic as much as possible at rush hours, which buildings shall I look at?

Thanks.

Meks


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

meks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a studio/1 bedroom apartment/flat in Marina area. To avoid traffic as much as possible at rush hours, which buildings shall I look at?
> 
> ...


The end near Media City has manageable traffic. I hear the Torch has some vacant apartments.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

JBR is not too bad if you stick to the ends (Murjan or Shams)


----------



## clarkr (Aug 12, 2014)

meks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a studio/1 bedroom apartment/flat in Marina area. To avoid traffic as much as possible at rush hours, which buildings shall I look at?
> 
> ...


Selamlar Meks,

Best place to go is like Simey says, the super-skyscrapers at the Al Sufouh end.

Ocean Heights, Marina Crown, Elite Residence are all accessible by turning off SZR, going through two sets of lights, doing one U-turn and then first right. No congestion ever. Also because they are right next to the tram stop you can take public transport without getting hot and bothered either. In the same area (but slightly more maneuvering required) are 23 Marina, Sulafa, Marina Pinnacle, Mag 214, Torch (don't do it), Princess, Marina Heights and the original Emaar 6. 

All the other places on the marina require going through a myriad of one way systems, no-U-turn junctions, flyovers, underpasses and tram line deviations.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No issues on the west/south side of the Marina unless you want to drive somewhere else in the Marina.

Zumurud Tower, Orra Marina, Jannah Place, Opal Tower, Trident Waterfront all worth a look, and more or less have a dedicated exit to SZR if you're going to Ibn Battuta/Jebel Ali direction. Otherwise, you're on Interchange 5.5 in no time.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The area near and around the mosque is also easy to get to and from (at least from the Dubai direction). The second exit to Marina is barely ever congested compared to the first exit. Rents would be more reasonable too compared to the other end of Marina.

Edit. I'm basically saying the same as Gavtek...


----------



## meks (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks folks. I feel enlighted


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

You might want to try the Bunyan and Sukoon towers as well, they're closer to the exit points and owned by the same individual landlord who offers several cheque options. Bunyan is quite close to the metro as well, as its actually beside it.


----------



## lp17 (Aug 11, 2012)

Marina Dream tower is also quite nice.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

lp17 said:


> Marina Dream tower is also quite nice.


----------



## meks (Jun 22, 2015)

What about Waves Tower in Marina? Subject to traffic, too?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

A little bit, you can no longer really use the last interchange in Jebel Ali direction if you're coming from Dubai as they closed off the u-turn at the bottom of the bridge.


----------



## meks (Jun 22, 2015)

What about Marina View towers?


----------



## Moving2dubai (Feb 9, 2015)

Is JBR too far to live for Jumeirah College commute. What about JLT. Is that easier with less traffic?


----------

